# no beer at our dock



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

well of all things , the old guys at my dock have passed a " new rule no booz " they banded together and have passed new rule no beer when cleaning the boat or even standing on the dock , i dont drink when cleaning the boat or driving the boat , but my guys like a beer or two after a long day on the water the rule was passed by an old salt & his girl freind , who is a old drunk and GF and who knows what she is into she 34 +/- , he has had past problems with the bottle ,so he has declaired a no booze zone at $2500 per year i have told him it is my $$ and i am paid up till 2010 and if i want a drink and he cant live with out one and cant even see a beer he should move his boat!!!!!!!! his statement is he has been docking here since the 1970's and has to have a dry dock or he will have a breakdown , " i told him to call AA " what should i say to him ? get lost , don't come down if you have that bad a booze deal ? what is next ? he doent own the dock ! i am not a drunk and dont like hot beer " which gets hot quike on the coast " but he goes in to a rage when anybody opens a beer or mixes a drink when at dock , on his side is some oldfogges that site and drink cokes & coffee all day in the shade just to get them out of the house , most range from 60+ to 80 , i am 42 what would you do ? sick of the BS


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Tell Him To Kiss Your *** And Continue Doing Your Own Thing! He Is A Grown Man


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Get some Plastic cups????

And if he don't own the dock...screw him!!


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow. I don't know what to say, ecept have another beer?


----------



## ProDuece (Feb 8, 2005)

*Solution*

Have a kegger and really **** him off. Demand your money back and move your boat. Nothing sends a message like $$$. If he does not own it, then what power does he have?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

When he's not lookin', pour some Bailey's in his coffee, he'll get his fix, sober up, and get rid of his 30 something gold diggin' girlfriend!! And every thing should be Kosher!!



tinyrogerd01 said:


> Get some Plastic cups????
> 
> And if he don't own the dock...screw him!!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, if there that old I think you should be able to take"em if not call me and I will help ya woop some sense into their old *****. What do docks have mayors now?? I don't drink myself but am more than willing to crack a cold one upside some idiots head.

Life is getting really strange, Seems we are losing our rights/privledges faster every day.


----------



## TXFlyFisher (Aug 6, 2007)

Where do you dock? So i don't make the mistake on docking there.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Let's see..... these guys do not own the dock, store their boat like yourself, all are paying rent for the usage of the facility....... and a group of how many instituted a rule of no booze on the dock? You or the owner consulted? If the owner is not involved then how are they and who is going to police this decision? One or two people have a problem with alcohol...... seek assistance and leave the rest of you alone.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

sounds like he is having troubles quiting for the 34+ 
getting to sea eveyone else drinking is killing em
insulated beverage container and tell to fo if he asks what is in it


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

I would just continue to do what you have always done...IF the owner get s involved..they tell him you want your $$$ back and move docks...Like ProDeuce said nothing sends a message faster than $$$


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Even if they get the owner's consent, he can't enforce it on you because of your lease. From what a friend who owns rental property tells me, whatever is within the four corners of your contract is binding. The rules on your lease can't be change without your written consent, and a codocil must be signed outlining the new rules.

Now, if your lease comes up and the owner adds new rules, you can either sign or move on. Until then, the black and white in your lease stands. Period.

Cg


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

pilar said:


> so he has declaired a no booze zone .... he doent own the dock !


i'd tell him to shove it.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I would ignore him and drink when I want to, which is often.


----------



## TUORT (Mar 9, 2007)

HERE YA GO!:brew: :brew: :brew: :brew: :brew: :brew: :brew: :brew:


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

*Why can't we all just get along?*

So sad to see what Port Mansfield is coming to. All I can say is that there is some pretty wild brushland around there and dead bodies pop up all the time


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

Just stroll by him with a smile and your 64 oz. dark plastic cup full of your beverage of choice - it will keep him guessing and drive him all the way crazy.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Well I would not let that hypocrite bother me. Let him rage about it. I would do the same thing that most everyone said and keep drinking. I would not even try to hide it. In fact I would make sure he saw what I was drinking. I say screw him!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

speckledred said:


> Let's see..... these guys do not own the dock, store their boat like yourself, all are paying rent for the usage of the facility....... and a group of how many instituted a rule of no booze on the dock? You or the owner consulted? If the owner is not involved then how are they and who is going to police this decision? One or two people have a problem with alcohol...... seek assistance and leave the rest of you alone.


 the police have told him he has no right to confront anybody but it suckes to have him dump trash on the boat when i am not there ! his boat has not left the dock in two years and need some major bottem work done ; luckly he is about 6 slips down but a cant catch him dumping trash on the boat which is only minor in the winter , but owner of the dock said mr brown is the un officaile dock guard , however is very tired of him thinking he owns the dock , stupid old #$%^ and the liers club that meets up with him for coffee & cokes


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

alchohol probably should be outlawed considering the effects it has on society but that's besides the point, find a new slip or tell the property owner to tell that guy to mind his own business.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

Pilar-

Where do you dock? Somebody mentioned Port Mansfield. I dock at "A" dock in Mansfield, and have for years. I have never heard of such a rule. Those docks are leased through the Navigation District, and I see nothing of the sort mentioned in my lease. Heck, taking the beer away from the docks at Mansfield would be like taking the boats away. Keep 'em cold and flowing.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

*Compromise*

Tell him that you'll only have one drink and then that's it for the day.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Put a few empties in his boat and when the girlfriend sees them she thinks hes kickin a few back again. then when he says there not mine she thinks hes lying, breaks up with with him and then hes buying everyone a the dock beer. Win Win situation.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

LaAngler said:


> alchohol probably should be outlawed considering the effects it has on society but that's besides the point


Dude, I'm already getting tired of blasting you. Put the crackpipe down!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

pilar said:


> it suckes to have him dump trash on the boat when i am not there !...cant catch him dumping trash on the boat which is only minor in the winter


Why not get one of those game cameras and try to catch his sorry old arse in the act? Either that or some sort of motion activated video camera if they make such a thing.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

JD761 said:


> Dude, I'm already getting tired of blasting you. Put the crackpipe down!


Watch out, his fan club is lurking nearby.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

JD761 said:


> Dude, I'm already getting tired of blasting you. Put the crackpipe down!


i said it was besides the point, it's just that usually there are two sides to every story.

however, most docks and marina's i know of when i lived in south florida had a bar right at the dock......so.......works out nice when you have a bunch of females in skimpy clothes sipping tropical drinks.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

LaAngler said:


> alchohol probably should be outlawed considering the effects it has on society but that's besides the point, find a new slip or tell the property owner to tell that guy to mind his own business.


we should outlaw girl scout cookies and ice cream because they make people fat, and obesity, of course, has a negative effect on society.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Raught Ro..Here we go. Should we outlaw steak because it clogs my arteries, or , Lord forbid, guns????



LaAngler said:


> alchohol probably should be outlawed considering the effects it has on society but that's besides the point, .


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

I love the way the Spurs finished-off the Hornets a few nights ago.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

So don't drink on the dock, drink on your boat. They don't control that property! Regards Donk!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

LaAngler said:


> *alchohol probably should be outlawed considering the effects it has on society *but that's besides the point, find a new slip or tell the property owner to tell that guy to mind his own business.


Worked out really great the last time they tried it, huh? :cheers:


----------



## ETeacher50 (Feb 27, 2008)

CHEERS!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

They can tax anything they want!!!! Don't even think otherwise!!



LaAngler said:


> why not legalize marijuana and cocaine too?
> 
> oh that's right they can't tax that!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*try to make some sort of peace with him*

If you don't live there, keep your cool. you said he dumps trash in your rig, which of course is not acceptable, but it could be worse. You don't need any 
enemies when your not watching. it could get costly. even worse, cause a breakdown in the middle of no where. He has no right to attempt the ban on alcohol. But try your best to keep your cool with him. in the long run, it'll work out in your favor. Figure out something he likes and work it. I gather he spends alot more time there than you so Be Careful with that guy.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

LaAngler said:


> alchohol probably should be outlawed considering the effects it has on society but that's besides the point


I understand what you're saying.

Some Facts :
Alchohol-related deaths per year: 150,000+
Tobacco-related deaths per year: 340,000-450,000
Aspirin-related deaths per year (including deliverate overdose): 1,000+
Caffeine-related deaths per year (from stress, ulcers, etc.): up to 10,000
Prescription drug-related deaths per year: 14,000-27,000
Cannabis/Marijuana Deaths per year: 0

Which of these things is illegal again?? :spineyes:


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

i am not in port mansfield , but rent on E dock there in the summer. this is leage city on the bay , my small boat is in PM and i like E dock because i just need a place for the boat in the summer , big boat cost my wife to much to put up with browns BS , i split my time between leage and mansfield , we are selling the CAIO / big one as i like port mansfield traffice much better, so i guess i willnot have to put up with him much longer , but he is really getting my goat


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

I knew we could not be talking about Port Mansfield. Good Luck on your situation.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

z-cat said:


> Pilar-
> 
> Where do you dock? Somebody mentioned Port Mansfield. I dock at "A" dock in Mansfield, and have for years. I have never heard of such a rule. Those docks are leased through the Navigation District, and I see nothing of the sort mentioned in my lease. Heck, taking the beer away from the docks at Mansfield would be like taking the boats away. Keep 'em cold and flowing.


 dock A is cool but will not lift my boat so E dock it is " i just wish the bathroom was closer to e LoL"


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

He better stay out of my cooler!!


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

Your welcome to come to our marina, alchohol is legal here. And we party every Saturday night. (in moderation, ... ,sometimes). After a hard day fishing.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

z-cat said:


> I knew we could not be talking about Port Mansfield. Good Luck on your situation.


 dont jump the gun port mansfield has its old arses too , i lived there for awhile and being young wanted out due to theold folks ans bad vally politices


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

pilar said:


> i am not in port mansfield , but rent on E dock there in the summer. this is leage city on the bay , my small boat is in PM and i like E dock because i just need a place for the boat in the summer , big boat cost my wife to much to put up with browns BS , i split my time between leage and mansfield , we are selling the CAIO / big one as i like port mansfield traffice much better, so i guess i willnot have to put up with him much longer , but he is really getting my goat


Dang! What have I started? Now everyone is going to be leaving League City for Port Mansfield.

Ummm, hey, there's no beer allowed in Port Mansfield and SPI too. No fish or pretty women either. Nope, no reason to relocate down here. Y'all stay up the coast and work out your neighbor's issues there.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

You just need to be IN with the "old arses", and know how Valley politics work. I wouldn't fish out of anywhere else but Port Mansfield. Plus, if you look at the recent thread on this board about " How much fuel did you burn?", where else can you do that? Good luck


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

Judging by the crowd that was down last weekend, they have already all started leaving League City to come down here. Getting WAY too crowded. I'm just glad it's mainly the bay bangers though.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

LaAngler said:


> why not legalize marijuana and cocaine too?


we should ...



> oh that's right they can't tax that!


yes they can .... but start another thread if you want to discuss this. we're hijackin' the man's thread.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Unbound said:


> Dang! What have I started? Now everyone is going to be leaving League City for Port Mansfield.
> 
> Ummm, hey, there's no beer allowed in Port Mansfield and SPI too. No fish or pretty women either. Nope, no reason to relocate down here. Y'all stay up the coast and work out your neighbor's issues there.


You tell 'em Unbound. I'm the chairman of the SPI Bay, Beer, and Bait Committee and we had to disband because we ran out of all three! I hate that ... in the good ole days we had loads of that hookie, and perty wimmins too. 

You know, it is almost a Texas right-o-birth to be able to come in from a long hard day of fishing and pound a few while washing down the boat. Many captains frown on drinking way out there - mainly because most can't and still work the wheel and sticks ... and git jealous or are "reformed" I think. So two lines on the dock and it's time to pop a top.

But I can see the other side too. Have you priced marina insurance? One old boy was telling me his liability and stuff for no more than a dozen or two boat slips was 12 grand a year! Whoa, if you're on his or her property I guess they can set the rules ... not that it would do any good, but it's their bidness. I don't know if many have seen marina prices go up lately, and it's all dang insurance. -sammie


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

Beeracuda says tall plastic cups solves many problems.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

and, folks, it's hard to challenge beer wisdom coming from a guy named beeracuda.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Personally, I would check my marina/docking written contract and see what it says. If I caught someone trashing my boat, I would be in fear of my life and act accordingly with Texas law. Castle Doctrine includes a permanent mooring and the boat inside of it.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You are are having a run of bad luck Your wife fed your whitetail antlers to the dog, your maid lost your tax information, your neighbor's garage blew up and coated you with toxic smoke, causing you to shave your body, rats ate your boat cushions and splash curtains, and now no beer at the dock, all since mid April.

You seriously need to get your good mojo working. Good luck!


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

if it was me, id teel him his only alternative was to go buy plastic cups for me to drink from.........or just deal with it


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Negotiate*

The key to diplomacy is compromise. Tell the "old guy" that you will not drink any more. Of course, you don't have to drink any less!

I believe all sides just want responsible behavior. Perhaps the old guy has seen someone at the dock acting inappropriately while drinking and assumes everyone will act this way. He also may have a friend or relative who was injured or killed in an alcohol-related event. As you have pointed out, he is not empowered in any way to dictate any policy over you and therefore can not enforce any unilateral decision he makes.

Talking to him may be the best option. Assure him you are drinking responsibly and make sure your crew does the same. I would also ask the owner of the dock to send him a letter stating he can not act on behalf of the business and can not harass any other customer at the dock or could face expulsion.

Mike


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Outlaw 34 y/o GFs. See how that pans out.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

pilar said:


> dock A is cool but will not lift my boat so E dock it is " i just wish the bathroom was closer to e LoL"
> 
> Use the new one 6 sips down.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Re-name your boat, one is not enough and mount a keg on your boat, you are absolutely right tell him to mind his own bidness and he won't have time to mind yours.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> You are are having a run of bad luck Your wife fed your whitetail antlers to the dog, your maid lost your tax information, your neighbor's garage blew up and coated you with toxic smoke, causing you to shave your body, rats ate your boat cushions and splash curtains, and now no beer at the dock, all since mid April.
> 
> You seriously need to get your good mojo working. Good luck!


:headknock:rotfl:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> You are are having a run of bad luck Your wife fed your whitetail antlers to the dog, your maid lost your tax information, your neighbor's garage blew up and coated you with toxic smoke, causing you to shave your body, rats ate your boat cushions and splash curtains, and now no beer at the dock, all since mid April.
> 
> You seriously need to get your good mojo working. Good luck!


All this happened to 1 guy? Wow!


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> You are are having a run of bad luck Your wife fed your whitetail antlers to the dog, your maid lost your tax information, your neighbor's garage blew up and coated you with toxic smoke, causing you to shave your body, rats ate your boat cushions and splash curtains, and now no beer at the dock, all since mid April.
> 
> You seriously need to get your good mojo working. Good luck!


omg!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Don't compromise. If he's ok with you drinking from plastic cups.... tell him you are not. They are bad for your health because of toxins leached from the plastic. You only drink from glass bottles or directly from the keg in a handstand position.

I'd be willing to plant a lawn chair down there on your boat with your permission and taunt the old coot. I've got no weekend plans, except to drink some beer.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll come down and join ya!!











Mr. Tuffy said:


> Don't compromise. If he's ok with you drinking from plastic cups.... tell him you are not. They are bad for your health because of toxins leached from the plastic. You only drink from glass bottles or directly from the keg in a handstand position.
> 
> I'd be willing to plant a lawn chair down there on your boat with your permission and taunt the old coot. I've got no weekend plans, except to drink some beer.


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

*mojo solution*

Originally Posted by *Charles Helm*
_You are are having a run of bad luck Your wife fed your whitetail antlers to the dog, your maid lost your tax information, your neighbor's garage blew up and coated you with toxic smoke, causing you to shave your body, rats ate your boat cushions and splash curtains, and now no beer at the dock, all since mid April.

You seriously need to get your good mojo working. Good luck!

You have all the ingredients for one hit C&W song here, write the lyrics and use the royaltie to pay for increased gas expenses (and more beer for your dock consumption)
_


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> I'll come down and join ya!!


Y'all gotta keep us updated if you do this!!!!

T-BONE


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

pilar said:


> the police have told him he has no right to confront anybody but it suckes to have him dump trash on the boat when i am not there ! his boat has not left the dock in two years and need some major bottem work done ; luckly he is about 6 slips down but a cant catch him dumping trash on the boat which is only minor in the winter , but owner of the dock said mr brown is the un officaile dock guard , however is very tired of him thinking he owns the dock , stupid old #$%^ and the liers club that meets up with him for coffee & cokes


Get a game cam and catch him dumping trash in your boat, maybe you can get him kicked out. If not atleast he'll know your watching. You could even put some old cameras up that dont work to make him think your watching.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Keep complaining to the owner about him...The owner should get tired of the complaing and do something. Is anybody else on the dock unhappy with the old guys?


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Id Keep complaining to the owner of the dock also. Ill come on down there and drink a beer with you and clean fish, turn some music on, get him really fired up haha.

And to this. So if somewhere high or something and driving and got in a wreck and died is that not related to Marijuana????? HELLO!!



Tricky Matt said:


> I understand what you're saying.
> 
> Some Facts :
> Alchohol-related deaths per year: 150,000+
> ...


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

big_zugie said:


> Id Keep complaining to the owner of the dock also. Ill come on down there and drink a beer with you and clean fish, turn some music on, get him really fired up haha.
> 
> And to this. So if somewhere high or something and driving and got in a wreck and died is that not related to Marijuana????? HELLO!!


Obviously you've never smoked Marijuana. Look for the guy that is going about 10 miles under the speed limit watching everything around him with a smile on his face.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't let the DOCK MONITOR see this thread.

He may start lobbing Mount demanding no Beer Drinking while Posting on 2 Cool next....?

May be you and your crew should only ware Speedos while at the dock....

*MB*


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Tricky Matt said:


> I understand what you're saying.
> 
> Some Facts :
> Alchohol-related deaths per year: 150,000+
> ...


 smoke em if u got em!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

big_zugie said:


> Id Keep complaining to the owner of the dock also. Ill come on down there and drink a beer with you and clean fish, turn some music on, get him really fired up haha.
> 
> And to this. So if somewhere high or something and driving and got in a wreck and died is that not related to Marijuana????? HELLO!!


 uhhhh noooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

jus get you one of them insulated cups, like that holds a quart of liquid , and have the lid on it so he cant see in it and every time you walk by him etc,, say how good this ice tea is !


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

roundman said:


> jus get you one of them insulated cups, like that holds a quart of liquid , and have the lid on it so he cant see in it and every time you walk by him etc,, *say how good this ice tea is !*


as you say, "ahh," and wipe the beer foam off of your upper lip with your arm.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

You would actually pour your Corona in a styrofoam cup??


mastercylinder said:


> as you say, "ahh," and wipe the beer foam off of your upper lip with your arm.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

If you put a Koozie on a Tecate it looks just like a can of Coke. Who drinks nekkid beer in the summer anyway?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> You would actually pour your Corona in a styrofoam cup??


not me ... never. :smile:



mastercylinder said:


> i'd tell him to shove it.


politely, of course. :smile:


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Stop posting your summer camp photos from last year. We know you had a good time. Sheesh.

On the thread topic... respect your elders. Tell him, this Buds' for you.


MB said:


> Don't let the DOCK MONITOR see this thread.
> 
> He may start lobbing Mount demanding no Beer Drinking while Posting on 2 Cool next....?
> 
> ...


----------



## fish'n4fun (Oct 8, 2007)

*Drink one for him to*

Make sure the cup says bud light to make him go crazy even quicker. :cheers:



ding-a-ling said:


> Just stroll by him with a smile and your 64 oz. dark plastic cup full of your beverage of choice - it will keep him guessing and drive him all the way crazy.


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

Legally speaking he cannot enforce a no booze rule, only the owner of the dock can impose such things. Take it up with the owner. If he cant be around booze he might as well get away from the fishing community


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Personally, I think the speedo thing would work...or you might get his girlfriend...or run her off!!

Later
R3F


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*outlaws*

Rainbowrunner, Be quiet man, someone who doesn't give a ~!!$#% might hear you.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Zork said:


> Obviously you've never smoked Marijuana. Look for the guy that is going about 10 miles under the speed limit watching everything around him with a smile on his face.


Or sitting and staring at a red channel marker waiting for it to turn green so they can go.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

DMC said:


> Or sitting and staring at a red channel marker waiting for it to turn green so they can go.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Old post but need update*

So what ever happened to the old guy who wanted to police your dock and imposed a unilateral ban on alcohol (and is not an owner or manager). For sure, he is not going out with the 34-year old any more (because she must be 35 by now)...........

Mike
Self-imposed unilaterally-assigned beer arbitrator


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

didnt i read this a few months ago or is this a new one


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

:ac1090: Bottom feeders. rs


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I went to a highfalutin marina near SanFran and it had an awesome sign saying "Members only, no tresspassing, no smoking, no fires, no alcohol, no drugs."

Meh, I busted about half them rules first thing. So some old live-aboard fart comes over and says he's finally gonna turn us in. My dad (in his 70's) says "well there's the manager right now, bring him over here. Love to talk to him about some repairs, anyway." 

So the old fart shambles off back to his crappy sailboat, cursing us. The marina manager, nice younger guy, wanders over and say's his how-do's and dad offers him a beer as I was playing with the hibatchi you can hang off the stern. "Sure, it's five o'clock. Hey was old man Brambles giving you guys a hard time just now? He owes us thousands of bucks, ya know."


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

HA! I think at our slips there is an beer requirement, all I know is not to show up with nothing haha. Heres a pic of me yesterday, cleanin the boat and bbqing with other boat trash friends. 


Id tell that old man to pisss off and get a life.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Ask for a refund!


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

C'mon Pilar!! What happened?

That E dock sounds like a perfect place for a 2cool gathering... who's heading it up?


----------



## ANDREWCMCDONALD (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah...we need an update!!!!!!!


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't see how they can tell you what you can do on a dock! I would tell them hey the dock is public property and I'm having a beer and if they don't like it they can go somewhere else. I would find someway around it.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*we moved*

we moved the boat to south shore harbor , and boat was sold !! now we can have some fun and not worry about the old creep


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*End of Story*

We were hoping for a dramatic ending......but we are happy you solved the problem.

Mike


----------



## treble damage (Sep 7, 2006)

pilar said:


> well of all things , the old guys at my dock have passed a " new rule no booz " they banded together and have passed new rule no beer when cleaning the boat or even standing on the dock , i dont drink when cleaning the boat or driving the boat , but my guys like a beer or two after a long day on the water the rule was passed by an old salt & his girl freind , who is a old drunk and GF and who knows what she is into she 34 +/- , he has had past problems with the bottle ,so he has declaired a no booze zone at $2500 per year i have told him it is my $$ and i am paid up till 2010 and if i want a drink and he cant live with out one and cant even see a beer he should move his boat!!!!!!!! his statement is he has been docking here since the 1970's and has to have a dry dock or he will have a breakdown , " i told him to call AA " what should i say to him ? get lost , don't come down if you have that bad a booze deal ? what is next ? he doent own the dock ! i am not a drunk and dont like hot beer " which gets hot quike on the coast " but he goes in to a rage when anybody opens a beer or mixes a drink when at dock , on his side is some oldfogges that site and drink cokes & coffee all day in the shade just to get them out of the house , most range from 60+ to 80 , i am 42 what would you do ? sick of the BS


How can you clean the boat without drinking?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*some drama*



mredman said:


> We were hoping for a dramatic ending......but we are happy you solved the problem.
> 
> Mike


the drama and payback was the old guy got a complaint filed on him for dumping his holding tank while docked up , it got real crappy for him when the CG wrote him up for dumping human wast in the bay LoL


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

Agreed. Drinking and cleaning up your boat after a long day of responsibility on the water is just about one the most recreational activities that can be had. I enjoy the wind down almost as much as the fishing. I’m sure your glad to be relocated, can’t believe the arrogance of that guy to try and make his problem yours.

I generally don’t respond well to people like that. I would have probably gone out and bought a beer helmet and made a point to extend my cleaning time (maybe a dockside blender as well), then tossed him a six pack of Schiltz and told him that he was going to have to fall off the wagon at some point, don’t make it my problem.

And how appropriate is it he got busted for pulling a cousin eddie with his septic tack in the harbor. Sounds like an all around nasty old man. It is always better to walk away rather than than fuel on the fire I guess. I least now you can enjoy your weekend the way you and your friends want to.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

pilar said:


> the drama and payback was the old guy got a complaint filed on him for dumping his holding tank while docked up , it got real crappy for him when the CG wrote him up for dumping human wast in the bay LoL


Gotta love Karma!!!


----------

